# That ending was as bad as the sparkler ending



## Bliss316 (Apr 10, 2021)

AEW just can't pull of big matches like WWE can.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Yeah that ending was a bit of a head scratcher and rather anticlimactic. Match overall went too long. Many moments of guys basically standing around waiting to hit their next spot. Not a bad match, but NXTs war games are head and shoulders above this.


----------



## Bliss316 (Apr 10, 2021)

any new fans they picked up tonight they can can kiss them goodbye after that lame ending.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Bliss316 said:


> AEW just can't pull of big matches like WWE can.


Current WWE is garbage


----------



## Bliss316 (Apr 10, 2021)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> Current WWE is garbage


current WWE stlll knows how to book big moments unlike AEW


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I thought it was great as a heel finish that made MJF look more vicious on top of everything else since he did it anyway, so I was happy with it. 

If it was just a basic submission to end it I don't think people would like that either.

Otherwise, legit don't know how in any universe this is worse than the fireworks stuff, which they advertised and pushed hard as being a huge explosion when it wasn't and poor Mox and Kingston had to sell it.


----------



## Bliss316 (Apr 10, 2021)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I thought it was great as a heel finish that made MJF look more vicious on top of everything else since he did it anyway, so I was happy with it.
> 
> If it was just a basic submission to end it I don't think people would like that either.
> 
> Otherwise, legit don't know how in any universe this is worse than the fireworks stuff, which they advertised and pushed hard as being a huge explosion when it wasn't and poor Mox and Kingston had to sell it.


classic AEW fanboy eats up everything they do.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

It wasnt as bad but it was bad. Shame, the match had so much potential and the guys worked hard, but the constant commercials and the finish took the piss out of it.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Nah, that's bullshit. The sparkler ending was one of the worst spots ever in all of televised wrestling. It buried the competitors, it buried the commentators for acting like it was a nuclear holocaust, it buried wrestling as a whole because it was so obviously fake.

This ending could have looked better. Maybe don't give it the steel effect, make it look like a wooden or carpeted platform or something, but it's no worse than the wooden ladder spot WWE constantly sell as being steel every year, or the tables with a giant airbag underneath them. 

It was still a big drop, it still looked like it hurt, it wasn't laughable. It did the job it was supposed to.

The commercials were much worse.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I remember seeing tna crash pads on Botchamania and thinking how bad it looks.

Aews are about the same if not worse

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Bliss316 said:


> classic AEW fanboy eats up everything they do.


Not really, but nice reading comprehension you got there.


----------



## Bliss316 (Apr 10, 2021)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Not really, but nice reading comprehension you got there.


well its the truth if you think that ending is good.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

dont know what some of you are expecting,that fall looked like it hurt,did its job.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

It was awful but the sparkler was fucking hilarious and will be remembered long after we are all gone.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Wasn't just the ending. Match itself was hurt badly by constant commercial breaks and guys just wandering around waiting to hit their next spot. Not as bad as the barbed wire death match, but NXTs war games are overall better quality. MJF looks good here and the stable definitely needed to win so they made the right call there, just how they got to this point was questionable. The build was lackluster and so was the match.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Cosmo77 said:


> dont know what some of you are expecting,that fall looked like it hurt,did its job.



Lol, no it didn't.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cosmo77 said:


> dont know what some of you are expecting,that fall looked like it hurt,did its job.


The fall wouldn’t hurt a 90 year old grandmother.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

so?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Bliss316 said:


> well its the truth if you think that ending is good.


Only truth I see is somebody being offended at an opinion. 

Not like I praised the entire show either like a blind mark. Go look at my post history. I don't want OC and Omega as a match, didn't care for the four way tag much if you were just going to have SCU face them anyway, don't buy Scorpio as a heel, etc. But I was happy with the finish and the match. Sorry you have a problem with that for some weird reason.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I thought it was great. The wrestlers all look better as a result. But AEW's special effects team let them down again, just like at Revolution.

The story was perfect. Inner Circle only lost because they're good people. MJF kills Jericho anyway. It made sense in context of their pre-match promos (Jericho saying "you're going to have to kill me to win").

The commentators shouldn't have told us it was "concrete" 30 seconds before the fall. They shouldn't have tried to use fake metal-looking pads instead of just using a black sheet like WWE does. 

AEW now has a pattern of behaviour of asking too much suspension of disbelief from fans when it comes to gimmicked spots. Maybe the Matt Hardy bump spooked Tony Kahn.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

La Parka said:


> The fall wouldn’t hurt a 90 year old grandmother.


Wouldn’t hurt Mae Young that’s for sure.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bliss316 said:


> current WWE stlll knows how to book big moments unlike AEW


This is pretty much accurate. AEW has the idea but the execution is always off.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

And this is what we call hyperbole.

Don't get me wrong, the obvious crash pad cardboard diamond plate looked bad. But it's nowhere near as bad of the fart of an explosion we got at Revolution when people were expecting a huge explosion.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

IronMan8 said:


> I thought it was great.
> 
> Inner Circle only lost because they're good people. MJF kills Jericho anyway. That's great storytelling and makes sense in context of their pre-match promos (Jericho saying "you're going to have to kill me to win").
> 
> ...



The storytelling is good, but the bump sucks. People remember the bump.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

It’s been over a year, and AEW still can’t get their audio right on a live show. Don’t expect them to deliver on a big stunt to close the show.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Why didn't they just climb the cage to stop him? The whole last 5 minutes of the match was stupid. They ignored every other competitor in the match as if they didn'tayyer just to watch MJF and Jericho exchange boring holds for 5 minutes on top of the cage, them the match ends on a surrender because he threatens to throw him off. Then the last image you see Is Jericho laying on a bunch of foam. I like the concept of MJF throwing him off anyways, but it looked terrible. A flat ending can hurt a really good match and this was the drfinition of a flat ending. Something AEW has been making a habit of on big shows.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> It’s been over a year, and AEW still can’t get their audio right on a live show. Don’t expect them to deliver on a big stunt to close the show.


Yes there was some sound problems again...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Really should've just let MJF make Jericho tap or quit. Show that while MJF is a manipulative weasel who hides behind his muscle and stable, if push comes to shove he can make it happen physically. This was Jericho's moment to truly make MJF. But Jericho wanted to protect himself.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

WWE uses obvious crash mats too. Not everyone is a fucking lunatic like Mick Foley or Jeff Hardy.
I think the important thing is the story and not Chris Jericho taking a massive bump.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cosmo77 said:


> dont know what some of you are expecting,that fall looked like it hurt,did its job.


To not have that much crash pad for an 8 ft fall. We see ladder falls from higher up no padding.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Wouldn’t go that far, nothing will top that sparkler ending, that was laughably bad.

Tonight’s ending was just incredibly underwhelming and anticlimactic, we’ve seen spots like that before in AEW and WWE, nowadays they always end up disappointing.

I understand the safety aspect behind it; however at least make it look real, that spot tonight was Jericho basically landing on disintegrated cardboard.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Geeee said:


> WWE uses obvious crash mats too. Not everyone is a fucking lunatic like Mick Foley or Jeff Hardy.
> I think the important thing is the story and not Chris Jericho taking a massive bump.




So the company 95 percent of this board thinks sucks does it so thats ok?


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

This is what I posted in the show chat. It’s as balanced as I can make it:

I stayed off the thread tonight, so I can watch this completely neutrally, and whatnot…

The cage looked good and my memories of Fall Brawl/War Games came back. I liked that the plunder and tables were kept to a relative minimum. The blood added to the spectacle.

The adverts would take me out of it as I felt a story build. And it happened each time. By the end, it felt like just a bunch of images and spots as opposed to a story being told. The ending was what it was.

Sadly, I spotted that ‘oddly-placed-white-box’ next to the cage way before the match, guessed it was a landing/crash mat and knew a stunt was coming. If they are going to use those crash mats, they need to dress it up better because it’s obvious what it is, and somewhat takes away from the visual and what it wants to achieve.

Lastly, and a warning for those most defensive of AEW… In May 2000, WCW held Slamboree at the Kemper Arena in Kansas City, Missouri, and it ended with Mike Awesome throwing Kanyon off the Triple Decker Cage, through the entrance ramp. I remember the company and Vince Russo copped a lot of flak for that height-based stunt because it was roughly a year after Owen Hart died in the same arena.
I bring that up, not because I want to beat up on AEW for the Jericho/MJF post-match angle, and I know it’s a totally different city, but it’s the same month 22 years after the fact, and if it took me all of two minutes to hark back, then I suspect some others my age or older might do, too and use it to beat up on the company. I won’t do that now.

Again, I appreciate the match ever so slightly for the spectacle and what they tried to do, by way of putting over MJF. There were many flaws but others will likely explain them better.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Good match, bad ending. Sadly, it's the ending that will be remembered always.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I thought it was great as a heel finish that made MJF look more vicious on top of everything else since he did it anyway, so I was happy with it.
> 
> If it was just a basic submission to end it I don't think people would like that either.
> 
> Otherwise, legit don't know how in any universe this is worse than the fireworks stuff, which they advertised and pushed hard as being a huge explosion when it wasn't and poor Mox and Kingston had to sell it.


The booking was good, the bump itself was underwhelming, I think this is where the big disconnect is.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No the PPV ending was actually worse mate because of the financial involvment and loss people took who attended and also bought it and watched at home.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So the company 95 percent of this board thinks sucks does it so thats ok?


I think he was more saying major wrestling companies are extremely safely conscious and the wrestlers aren't as maniacal as they were in the 90s. Not that any sane person would fall 15 feet on to concrete. That would be completely mudshow.

@Bliss316 stop fucking labelling people. Middy isn't a blind fanboy. You want to label people and troll ill label you as the poster who got banned for a week now play nice

On topic yeah the ending went about as well as lt could have. Doesn't compare to the wet fart but I'd rather gimmick fall that looks a little too safe than a hardy fall


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I do not think you can compare the two. People will be laughing about the world's most expensive sparkler until the end of time. This was just a bleh ending. We get those on RAW every week.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

they are working on a music stage wtf do u expect them to do


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bliss316 said:


> classic AEW fanboy eats up everything they do.


Are you really just going to disregard his reasonable post and falsely generalize him because you're unpleased with someone not pretending like the finish is the end of the world here?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> WWE uses obvious crash mats too. Not everyone is a fucking lunatic like Mick Foley or Jeff Hardy.
> I think the important thing is the story and not Chris Jericho taking a massive bump.


And people mock WWE for the crash padding as well. But when they do crash padding they do it from a much higher fall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390123821789745154


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> I do not think you can compare the two. People will be laughing about the world's most expensive sparkler until the end of time. This was just a bleh ending. We get those on RAW every week.


Agreed. The ending tonight was flat but not embarrasing as the ppv one. Plus Pinnacle won, although not as decisive as they should have.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> No the PPV ending was actually worse mate because of the financial involvment and loss people took who attended and also bought it and watched at home.


The PPV ending was bad enough to make people forget a pretty great match before it. I don't get anything close to that feeling from this. It was an underwhelming gimmick bump but not a show killer. One reason is because it was on free television and the ten guys busted their asses. You would have had to pay 50 bucks for a match like this in any other era, but wrestling fans have an extraordinary sense of entitlement these days. This match was at least as good as the nWo vs Horsemen, which it had several call backs to.

The second reason is because unlike Mox vs Kenny which was marred by the Good Brothers run in, the booking was excellent tonight and made everyone look good in victory or defeat. Guevara is now an ultimate babyface to contrast MJF being a god level heel.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Apart from if we think the crash pads looked bad or not and could have been hidden better, I'm kinda happy to see them used more. I've watched guys like Foley take bumps like that and end up permanently fucked up (dude can't even work normally), so I don't mind seeing extra protection for stuff like that. You just have to be more clever with it.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Are you really just going to disregard his reasonable post and falsely generalize him because you're unpleased with someone not pretending like the finish is the end of the world here?


Pot meets kettle.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'd argue that the (flat) finish of the Blood and Guts match would've actually been bad if NOBODY ended up falling off the cage.

I thought they saved the ending (to some extent) by having MJF shove Chris Jericho off the cage anyway.

Now MJF is the most hated heel in the company for (nearly) killing Jericho there.



PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Pot meets kettle.


Yep, I agree. You're just as guilty as him too. Now let me move on.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> *The PPV ending was bad enough to make people forget a pretty great match before it*.


Exactly. The ppv was one where you legit felt embarrassed as a fan and for even the talents...this ending tonight was more like 'meh wtf you could have done better AEW'.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> I do not think you can compare the two. People will be laughing about the world's most expensive sparkler until the end of time. This was just a bleh ending. We get those on RAW every week.


This is the most level headed take out of this I've seen actually that I agree with.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So the company 95 percent of this board thinks sucks does it so thats ok?


Hmm well if the goal was to get "this is awesome" chants, then MJF would toss Sammy Guevara off the top and he would actually do something death defying and crazy. But in this case, they went with a storyline ending with the goal of making MJF look like a piece of shit, so it made sense for it to be Jericho and he's just not going to take any bumps that aren't super safe at 50 years old.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> I'd argue that the (flat) finish of the Blood and Guts match would've actually been bad if NOBODY ended up falling off the cage.
> 
> I thought they saved the ending (to some extent) by having MJF shove Chris Jericho off the cage anyway.
> 
> ...


Ok Mr "You don't agree with me so you're wrong"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

La Parka said:


> The fall wouldn’t hurt a 90 year old grandmother.


*Mae Young literally took more devastating bumps on random episodes of RAW.*


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> Are you really just going to disregard his reasonable post and falsely generalize him because you're unpleased with someone not pretending like the finish is the end of the world here?


This is hilarious coming from you of all people 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Mae Young literally took more devastating bumps on random episodes of RAW.*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027276039209148416


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

First 90% of that match was incredibly fun. Last 10 was just a mess. 

Still more entertaining than anything Omega and co. have done in months. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

Just got done watching it and it just makes me think I should just stay off these forums because people just wanna bitch and be negative about everything. Not nearly as bad as people are making it out to be. I’ve seen way worst in other promotions.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Ok Mr "You don't agree with me so you're wrong"


That's neither my last name, true, or catchy at all; but sure please continue being irrational.



NathanMayberry said:


> This is ducking hilarious coming from you of all people
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, I should totally listen to you who's known for ranting furiously on wrestling fans that want to see a good product succeed. That's pretty rich coming from yourself, dude.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I just watched it again...and man the ending really is bad.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RVD4200 said:


> Just got done watching it and it just makes me think I should just stay off these forums because people just wanna bitch and be negative about everything. Not nearly as bad as people are making it out to be. I’ve seen way worst in other promotions.


This is contradictory as fuck lol. You start off with this whole "yeah shit is way more enjoyable when not on the forum with folk talking shit". Then immediately follow up it with "Not nearly as bad as people are making it out to be. I’ve seen way worst in other promotions". Which clearly means you acknowledge it was bad.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027276039209148416


Also a crash mat


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> Yep, I should totally listen to you who's known for ranting furiously on wrestling fans that want to see a good product succeed. That's pretty rich coming from yourself, dude.


No you mind pointing me to my supposed “furious rants”?

What exactly am I supposed to be furious over? AEW repeatedly does shit to chase their audience away and AEW fan boys and Tiny Khan sycophants don’t like being told this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Geeee said:


> Also a crash mat


Yet not a mattress.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Solid Steel after Jericho hit it with his fat.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

the thing i love about WF is no-one ever ever ever ever ever exaggerates


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

DaveRA said:


> the thing i love about WF is no-one ever ever ever ever ever exaggerates


I admire your sarcasm


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

The fact that A) they only had the camera focus on Jericho and MJF on top of the cage and didn't even quickly glance over to the action inn the cage was horrible and B) the attempting to push Jericho off the cage wasn't bad, but the fact that the rest of the Inner Circle just stood at the bottom of the cage for a good 5 minutes while MJF taunted, won the match, than threw him off was horrible


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

3venflow said:


> The PPV ending was bad enough to make people forget a pretty great match before it. I don't get anything close to that feeling from this. It was an underwhelming gimmick bump but not a show killer. One reason is because it was on free television and the ten guys busted their asses. You would have had to pay 50 bucks for a match like this in any other era, but wrestling fans have an extraordinary sense of entitlement these days. This match was at least as good as the nWo vs Horsemen, which it had several call backs to.
> 
> The second reason is because unlike Mox vs Kenny which was marred by the Good Brothers run in, the booking was excellent tonight and made everyone look good in victory or defeat. Guevara is now an ultimate babyface to contrast MJF being a god level heel.


nope... this is going to do nothing to get anyone over. AEW just doesnt know how to pull off dramatic angles. Period. There should have been a camera on gueveras face... where he looks concerned but doesnt want to submit... as he is contemplating it do closeups of a possessed and psychotic MJF... with the commentating team agonizing about whether sammy should submit. Instead you dont really see anything... no dramatic commentating or an agonized sammy... just randomly submits...just see his hands waiving. Then the dud spot with jericho falling asleep on a giant mattress.

AEW cant execute worth shit... you have to fill in your own blanks. Pure amateur hour. When it comes to big time matches I dont want to see them on tv unless they are short like hogan vs goldberg. Any big time match that is 20+ minutes is wasted on tv beause of the commercial breaks which ruin the match.


----------



## Bravesfan3 (Apr 22, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> And people mock WWE for the crash padding as well. But when they do crash padding they do it from a much higher fall
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390123821789745154
> View attachment 100799





RapShepard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027276039209148416


What's supposed to look like a steel plated floor, ends up looking a 99 cent store baking sheet or Kindergarten wall panels with a mattress under it.

You can't make this shit up, this company HAS to go out of business, 10x the budget of WWE and this is the production?

Sparklers and Mattresses.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bravesfan3 said:


> What's supposed to look like a steel plated floor, ends up looking a 99 cent store baking sheet or Kindergarten wall panels with a mattress under it.
> 
> You can't make this shit up, this company HAS to go out of business, 10x the budget of WWE and this is the production?
> 
> Sparklers and Mattresses.


They won't go out of business any time soon thankfully.


----------



## Bravesfan3 (Apr 22, 2021)

Mister Abigail said:


> Solid Steel after Jericho hit it with his fat.
> View attachment 100800


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Also a crash mat


Yet it looked so much better and vicious.


----------



## Bravesfan3 (Apr 22, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> They won't go out of business any time soon thankfully.


Look at the ratings: 
*April 14, 2021 - 1.219 million viewers* - First AEW show unopposed which is basically a re-debut.
*April 21, 2021 - 1.104 million viewers* - 2nd week AEW unopposed by NXT
*April 28, 2021* - *889,000* *viewers - 3rd week AEW unopposed by NXT.

That means in only 3 weeks they lost 329,750 viewers. 

They basically lost every single viewer gained from NXT move, and are right back to AEW vs NXT numbers... Despite being Unopposed now.

AEW is in huge trouble. Tony Khan needs to stop writing, he's not a television writer. hire a wrestling writer with proven numbers or a highly successful TV writer.*

Also you never know if Shahid Khan pulls Tony Khan's cocaine and luxury budget. This is Tony Khan Booking Sparklers and Aluminum covered pads.

*







*




*



*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bravesfan3 said:


> What's supposed to look like a steel plated floor, ends up looking a 99 cent store baking sheet or Kindergarten wall panels with a mattress under it.
> 
> You can't make this shit up, this company HAS to go out of business, 10x the budget of WWE and this is the production?
> 
> Sparklers and Mattresses.


And we all get that you gotta protect the wrestlers. But that's why you either counteract the crash pad with a higher fall or bett disguising. Like its always clear when WWE randomly has a nifty raised black area it's for a fall. But it lends itself better to suspending disbelief than the clearly fake steel cardboard.


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> This is contradictory as fuck lol. You start off with this whole "yeah shit is way more enjoyable when not on the forum with folk talking shit". Then immediately follow up it with "Not nearly as bad as people are making it out to be. I’ve seen way worst in other promotions". Which clearly means you acknowledge it was bad.


No not at all. I actually thought it was pretty straight. My bad if the way I typed that out made you think that way.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, no

the sparklers were legit horrifying

this was just a little bit of a lame duck surrender / bad angle ending

not worth spending 1 min talking about when the match was good


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RVD4200 said:


> No not at all. I actually thought it was pretty straight. My bad if the way I typed that out made you think that way.


Idk man what you're saying basically sounds like "hey guys come on she's not a 4, she's a 6". But aye opinions like assholes, I disagree, but these matches aren't for me. So the bump just added to it.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Also a crash mat


Of course it was she was an 80 year old woman(maybe late 70's at the time) but it looked way better than what happened tonight. The use of the crash mat isn't the problem. It's the execution. If you can't make it look good don't do it. The same goes for WWE.


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Idk man what you're saying basically sounds like "hey guys come on she's not a 4, she's a 6". But aye opinions like assholes, I disagree, but these matches aren't for me. So the bump just added to it.


Yeah I guess I can see with the way I typed it out it might come off that way but it wasn’t. I enjoyed the match and the ending.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

im gonna watch taker vs manking kotr 98.... i think im done with AEW for a while.... cant believe i invest my time on such amateur horseshit


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If you want to see big bumps in 2021, you will probably see more of them in AEW than any major company. Even if this one with Jericho was super safe, there were a ton of big bumps in Britt Baker vs Thunder Rosa from a few weeks ago and I'm sure you won't have to wait too long for some other hardcore plunder match on Dynamite.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Bravesfan3 said:


> 10x the budget of WWE


?
You lost me there.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

AEW is currently best-in-the-world at building anticipation, drama, and selling promises, but they've inarguably failed miserably at delivering the satisfying conclusions necessary to curb waning trust among AEW diehards.

Simply put, the growing reality is Double or Nothing must conclude on a satisfying high note before that waning trust in AEW becomes irredeemable.


----------



## Bravesfan3 (Apr 22, 2021)

IronMan8 said:


> AEW is currently best-in-the-world at building anticipation, drama, and selling promises, but they've inarguably failed miserably at delivering the satisfying conclusions necessary to curb waning trust among AEW diehards.
> 
> Simply put, the growing reality is Double or Nothing must conclude on a satisfying high note before that waning trust in AEW becomes irredeemable.


They lost too much trust due to Tony Khan who can't write for a lick and is too stubborn to hire a writer,

*







*




*



*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> AEW is currently best-in-the-world at building anticipation, drama, and selling promises, but they've inarguably failed miserably at delivering the satisfying conclusions necessary to curb waning trust among AEW diehards.
> 
> Simply put, the growing reality is Double or Nothing must conclude on a satisfying high note before that waning trust in AEW becomes irredeemable.


I am afraid I have some bad news then on what might main event that show.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

It was bad but not nearly that bad. Something like the Rollins/Fiend HiaC match booking wasn't even on par with the sparkler incident and that was 10x worse than this bad finish to the show.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Here’s how you do it correctly:

jericho takes the bump, no surrender, ( you have him cut a promo that no matter what we don’t quite before the Match) the bump happens, but with proper camera angles that doesn’t show the pad. As in from down low Making things look way better. Also more materials exploding when he hits the pad.

that’s how you get that white hot baby face heat.

Then, you want to involve Sammy? Well after the horrendous bump of Jericho, Sammy gets caught up in the ring. Causing the loss by giving up.

that’s how you book it. Why they went small time I don’t know but it was gross. I liked the bump I just don’t want to see the crash pad it makes me feel like a tool anda fool when they insult my intelligence like that.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

It didn't bother me that much and it definitely wasn't bad as the botched explosion, lol that's a bit of exaggeration imo. But it was stupid how long MJF stood Jericho up for. It looked like he was fully conscious and they were gonna hug it out or something and then MJF did the "unexpected" at the end. 

Meh.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

It's not as bad but its fucking hilarious. Rightly getting roasted. Of course WWE does the same but they don't make it look like the wrestler is falling into a cosy bed. It looked more comfy than taking falling on the ring canvas.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> It wasnt as bad but it was bad. Shame, the match had so much potential and the guys worked hard, but the constant commercials and the finish took the piss out of it.


Please,Jim cornette wrestling the ninja turtle was better then anything both of companies put on all year.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

another over hyped match with a stupid ending.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> Jericho talking on to a heavily padded area, that ending sequence was a mess. Both teams are trying to kill each other and Sammy surrenders? Terrible way to close the show...


Seriously, this is 2021. Do you know how many wrestlers have been tossed off the top of cages? But Sammy surrenders. Disappointing.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Amateur hour

People always talking about how other companies like Impact come off looking cheap when AEW's the one buying candle sticks from 7 -Eleven and using cardboard metal pads for all their big stunts. This with a man who has more acces to money than he knows what to do with.



The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I thought it was great as a heel finish that made MJF look more vicious


It made MJF look like a goof. Pushing him into this would have been more sinister.









The finish is everything. Just like the sparkler incident, nobody will be able to look back and enjoy this match without getting destracted by the fact that the ending won't be worth it besides the laughs.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

TheDraw said:


> Amateur hour
> 
> People always talking about how other companies like Impact come off looking cheap when AEW's the one buying candle sticks from 7 -Eleven and using cardboard metal pads for all their big stunts. This with a man who has more acces to money than he knows what to do with.
> 
> ...


Not really. People liked Shane vs taker despite the crash pad as well as Shane vs ko.

Youre being a tad hyperbolic. The fall was post match so it doesn't negate that mjf looks like a star.

They just failed hiding the crash pad and probably should have opted for a stack of tables.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Some of you are really over-reacting. It was nowhere near as bad as the sparkler incident. It wasn't even a botch. It was just a soft landing that led to a flat ending to an awesome match. We all have our opinions and some are being objective and level-headed about it, I also thought it hurt the match but definitely didn't ruin it. But the fact that no one is talking about MJF's character work and him saying "Thank You" (which was great storytelling and character work) or the great storytelling in the match itself, is a shame for anyone who considers themself a wrestling fan. Are we here to talk wrestling or are we here to ONLY shit on every "mistake"? There's no balance on this forum. I don't get it. And it's honestly kind of sad that some will be going to bed angry after we just got what we got on free TV. 

"Oh thecrash pad didn't break like I wnated it to I'm never watching AEW again EOINRAFICL;WPE!!!"

LOL. Bunch of children.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

The idea of having another team member surrender on Jericho's behalf was the right idea, but the cage spot was the wrong thing to do. If it's going to look fake by default then don't do it.

They probably should've stolen something like the Fall Brawl 96(?) finish where NWO is threatening to smash to door on Flair's head and his team who are handcuffed to the cage gives it up. 

Or another idea might be to have all the team brawl on the outside once the cage door is open, then you have MJF and Jericho get back followed by Wardlow who locks them in. Wardlow holds up Jericho and MJF works him over with a spike or something, then threatens to face fuck him with it until the team surrenders. Yes I'm a fucking genius!


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Some of you are really over-reacting. It was nowhere near as bad as the sparkler incident. It wasn't even a botch. It was just a soft landing that led to a flat ending to an awesome match. We all have our opinions and some are being objective and level-headed about it, I also thought it hurt the match but definitely didn't ruin it. But the fact that no one is talking about MJF's character work and him saying "Thank You" (which was great storytelling and character work) or the great storytelling in the match itself, is a shame for anyone who considers themself a wrestling fan. Are we here to talk wrestling or are we here to ONLY shit on every "mistake"? There's no balance on this forum. I don't get it. And it's honestly kind of sad that some will be going to bed angry after we just got what we got on free TV.
> 
> "Oh thecrash pad didn't break like I wnated it to I'm never watching AEW again EOINRAFICL;WPE!!!"
> 
> LOL. Bunch of children.


This is basically my same point of view. Could the fall been done better? Yes, but did it really ruin the whole match and now AEW is at risk of going out of business? Fuck no. That match was entertaining as fuck!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The most obvious crash pad spot of all time. Jericho looked like he fell onto a pile of pillows with a thin carboard sheet over them, and you had JR going "Good god his back may be broken!", and they kept fucking replaying and showing it at different angles and each one looked terrible, no idea why they kept replaying it showing how fake it looked. Could they not come up with something even a little less obvious? it made the announcers selling it look dumb and it made Sammy and The Inner Circle look like fucking idiots selling the fall as if Jericho was dead.

This company just can't do big dangerous endings can they? they always fuck it up, say what you will about WWE but they've not had two big time endings fucked up this bad, they've had bad endings don't get me wrong, but very rarely does shit go wrong and look faker than fuck.

And yeah WWE have done crash pad spots alot, but none have looked as bad as this shit or as obvious, and as others have said they usually do theirs from a much higher fall so it at least looks really cool and semi dangerous, fucking Mae Young took higher falls back in the day off the stage, and as if the short distance wasn't bad enough Jericho landed on a fucking mattress made of marshmallows. It looked like a fun thing kids could do at camp or something, jump off the top of this cage and land on a giant cushioned mattress below.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not even in the same universe but yes, it was undeniably bad.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> The most obvious crash pad spot of all time. Jericho looked like he fell onto a pile of pillows with a thin carboard sheet over them, and you had JR going "Good god his back may be broken!", and they kept fucking replaying and showing it at different angles and each one looked terrible, no idea why they kept replaying it showing how fake it looked. Could they not come up with something even a little less obvious? it made the announcers selling it look dumb and it made Sammy and The Inner Circle look like fucking idiots selling the fall as if Jericho was dead.
> 
> This company just can't do big endings can they? they always fuck it up, say what you will about WWE but they've not had two big time endings fucked up this bad, they've had bad endings don't get me wrong, but very rarely does shit go wrong and look faker than fuck.


The Fiend/Seth and Ambrose/Rollins(Wyatt hologram lmao) from Hell In The Cell were both much worse than this. 

The sparkler botch was even worse than them though, undeniably.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> The Fiend/Seth and Ambrose/Rollins(Wyatt hologram lmao) from Hell In The Cell were both much worse than this.
> 
> The sparkler botch was even worse than them though, undeniably.


No they wasn't. The Fiend and Seth was stupid booking and a terrible ending, and the hologram was dumb, but neither was as bad as Jericho falling on a giant mattress and everyone acting as if he died and broke his back. I don't see how anyone can even remotely defend this shit. I don't care how much bad WWE endings you can think of, almost non will be as bad this shit was.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

The camera cuts need to be better.

The what-was-supposed-to-be dramatic shock ending was like a led balloon.

Sammy took 10 seconds to decide.
We saw the crash pad.
We saw Jericho post fall awake and looking fine.

How I would have booked:
Sammy takes longer to decide.
Close-ups of Sammy's face desperate to try and stop MJF.
No cut of the crash pad. Instead, a camera right below the location where MJF and Jericho were to give the perception that they were very high up.
Jericho's fall should have been from the bottom camera.
Straight after, close-ups of Inner Circle faces. Pinnacle faces as well in shock.
A camera from the ground showing MJF high up celebrating, while you can see paramedics and inner circle members rushing past to get to Jericho.

AEW definitely need help camera-wise. Can they at least get some Hollywood consultants in?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> No they wasn't. The Fiend and Seth was stupid booking and a terrible ending, and the hologram was dumb, but neither was as bad as Jericho falling on a giant mattress and everyone acting as if he died and broke his back. I don't see how anyone can even remotely defend this shit. I don't care how much bad WWE endings you can think of, almost non will be as bad this shit was.


I'll strongly agree to disagree. The fall was undeniably bad but nothing in comparison to a random fucking hologram popping up and leading to the finish of a match and a fucking DQ in a Hell In The Cell Main Event. 

I'm not defending the bad finish, I'm simply stating I've seen far worse.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Geert Wilders said:


> The camera cuts need to be better.
> 
> The what-was-supposed-to-be dramatic shock ending was like a led balloon.
> 
> ...


You're basically defining ring psychology and the lack there of in today's wrestling.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> You're basically defining ring psychology and the lack there of in today's wrestling.


Sounds like it. 

It was very poorly executed. I don’t think anyone actually expected Jericho to fall through some hard structure. But the storytelling was focused on the wrong aspect. Rather than focusing on the important aspects, which was the heartbreaking decision to give up the match and MJFs decision to throw the guy anyway, it was about the “look I did a stunt” Jericho fall. 

They need help with these stunts. A stunt director/Hollywood consultant would’ve prevented these problems. Fuck. If I (an inexperienced nobody) can come up with something better on paper, surely these experienced dumbasses can as well


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I am totally shocked to see a thread like this. LOL. 

At this point this stuff is the biggest storyline in wrestling and I can´t figure it out. Are these posters:

Legitimate basement morons that waste hours of their lives to watch something they hate. 
Poor college students paid by some WWE subtractors in Russia to spam and badmouth a potential threat to WWE's profits. 
Site owners using AEW hate spamming as traffic drivers, since all WWE threads are basically dead.

Please when will we learn who the higher power is.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

ElTerrible said:


> I am totally shocked to see a thread like this. LOL.
> 
> At this point this stuff is the biggest storyline in wrestling and I can´t figure it out. Are these posters:
> 
> ...


Don't label people. You even got people on the more positive side saying the ending fell flat.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

The match was okay, had some nice moments and it was more brawling than wrestling, which this match should have had. The ending makes sense though it was a bit lackluster, it really only makes MJF look better and everyone in the IC worse. The crash pad was way too obvious but I guess they didn't want to damage the actual stage in any way, and of course, protect Jericho, but you can do that without making it look so obvious.


----------



## appstatus (May 6, 2021)

Waooo This is nice discussion about wrestling you can watch live at Live Net Tv Apk


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

appstatus said:


> Waooo This is nice discussion about wrestling you can watch live at Live Net Tv Apk


Yahoo enjoy your all expenses paid trip to permanent town


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I literally watched it and didn’t even care about what Jericho fell onto and I definitely didn’t notice the fake cardboard because I was too busy thinking man this has made MJF look awesome.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Also a crash mat


*
....that doesn't look like an inflatable bed with a hole in it.*


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Yeah that fall was cringing bad looked like landing on a nice comfy bed lol and made the submission by the team look ridiculous. I thought in wargames you lost folk as they individually tap out etc til there's only one left that would be better. The start of the match was good until all the folk got in then all the steam just left it. Jericho blading on top of the ring was horrible one of the most obvious iv ever seen you could literally see him pick the blade off his wrist and it in his hand as he was in the arm bar then camera zooms in when he blades. Saw a few others so it too. Bad production the producer and cameramen should know when to zoom in and when not. Overall hot start and awful finish. Thank god it wasn't a ppv would have been as bad pr as the non the explosion.


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

Just seen it on twitter. Its like a stage magic trick being exposed but the magician not being aware and continuing on like he's just wowed the audience.


----------



## RomeoBlues (Mar 11, 2021)

I won't agree with the people saying that AEW will die because lets face facts, it can go on for as long as Tony wants it to and it has that built in audience of 600-700 thousand people who will watch simply because it's not WWE. The only way it'd die down is if Khan Sr. cut the budget of Khan Jr. similar to what happened to Dixie Carter but who knows if he will ever do that?

However, the posters saying this looked awful, staged and fake are totally correct tbh.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

The sparkler ending was way worse. Obviously Jericho wasn't going to fall on actual concrete, but they could of hid the padding a little better.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390282026847293443
*Even Shotzi is clowning Jericho 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390124361357660163*


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Not really. People liked Shane vs taker despite the crash pad as well as Shane vs ko.
> 
> Youre being a tad hyperbolic. The fall was post match so it doesn't negate that mjf looks like a star.
> 
> They just failed hiding the crash pad and probably should have opted for a stack of tables.


Stack of tables would have been simple yet effective. I agree with that part.

Maybe AEW should hire you to create their spots because whoever's in charge over there right now ain't gotta clue. Can't have a brutal match like that and then have someone fall on soft pads like that. I'm sure it wasn't supposed to look like that but why even take the risk if it could come off looking cheesy by using those stupid pads?

As for people liking those matches over in WWE land, no disrespect but I honestly don't even consider the WWE wrestling at this point nor have I watched those matches. I don't have a real response to those matches yet. I gotta say that the fact that you brought up crash pads and "Shane Mcmahon" in the same sentence doesn't give me encouragement that it's something worth watching. Let alone the fact that Shane is working with Taker who was probably 60 at the time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390290632321781767


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

yeahbaby! said:


> *The idea of having another team member surrender on Jericho's behalf was the right idea, but the cage spot was the wrong thing to do. If it's going to look fake by default then don't do it.*
> 
> They probably should've stolen something like the Fall Brawl 96(?) finish where NWO is threatening to smash to door on Flair's head and his team who are handcuffed to the cage gives it up.
> 
> Or another idea might be to have all the team brawl on the outside once the cage door is open, then you have MJF and Jericho get back followed by Wardlow who locks them in. Wardlow holds up Jericho and MJF works him over with a spike or something, then threatens to face fuck him with it until the team surrenders. Yes I'm a fucking genius!


Was it? Besides how it´s basically what WWE did with Jimmy and Jey Uso in the match against Reigns, we don´t know what´ll happen yet, but if it creates cracks in the Inner Circle, just a month after they said they were stronger than ever.. That´s some lazy booking.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Personally, I'm more offended that MJF leaving the cage didn't count as him surrendering.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Hell No! I didn’t even realise it was bad until I came on here. I really enjoyed the entire match and was invested in it to the point where I legit felt upset that IC. lost. 

The sparkler ending was shit house. Nothing compares to that lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is the camera angle they should have gone with live. It looks great here.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390240723539271686


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390290632321781767


That's a good point the filming and production was bad all over. The blading was just one example and Billy Ray is bang on here. If you obscure the view of the crowd and don't zoom in so close they could have done that spot much more believablyy.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Who will the ‘booker of the year’ throw under the bus this time for that cardboard finish.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Bliss316 said:


> current WWE stlll knows how to book big moments unlike AEW


the bad endings are very recent though, Cody’s moonsault v Wardlow wellbooked as was the lashings, as was his feud with Jericho come to think of it all Cody Rhodes main event feuds have been well booked


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390266681788825601

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Well You Know (Nov 8, 2019)

Nothing Finer said:


> Nah, that's bullshit. The sparkler ending was one of the worst spots ever in all of televised wrestling. It buried the competitors, it buried the commentators for acting like it was a nuclear holocaust, it buried wrestling as a whole because it was so obviously fake.
> 
> This ending could have looked better. Maybe don't give it the steel effect, make it look like a wooden or carpeted platform or something, but it's no worse than the wooden ladder spot WWE constantly sell as being steel every year, or the tables with a giant airbag underneath them.
> 
> ...


It looked pretty laughable to me. Jericho fell into a a children's foam pit covered up by theatrical rubber marley flooring trying to appear as diamond plate. While we all know these aspects are the theater part, it isn't supposed to be so obvious.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390324563381301254

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And the obvious blade spot was terrible as well you could actually see Jericho picking the blade from his wrist tape and then blading directly after the ring shot, just bush league shit, this is shit you'd expect from some cheap indy show of a roster and crew of people who've only been in the business a few months and have no idea how to cover up the fake parts of the business. 

And why was The Pinnacle all dressed in amazing new white and gold gear looking great while The Inner Circle was all dressed as janitors? that was another thing that looked awful The Inner Circle's outfits, didn't make them look like they was going to war they looked like they was a crew of renegade janitors, Jericho especially looked awful in that shit.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

imscotthALLIN said:


> Who will the ‘booker of the year’ throw under the bus this time for that cardboard finish.


The same as last time.. Some unnamed 3rd party contractor.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So the company 95 percent of this board thinks sucks does it so thats ok?


Wwe sucks but not because they use crash pads.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Most of you have missed the real story here.

It's not the way the match ended and it wasn't about "what" Jericho fell onto, it was about MJF having to "kill" Jericho. In last weeks promo face-off, MJF thanked Jericho for the opportunity of allowing him to do just that, "kill him", Jericho's own words. What happened when MJF threw Jericho off the top of the cage, he yelled "thank you", twice. Jericho claimed he was the leader in AEW and that, more than anything, is what MJF wanted from him. MJF now has that going forward.

About the critiquing of the match (for anyone to think it wasn't going to turn into another "shit on AEW" thread NO MATTER WHAT THEY DID, you're a fool), fall, booking, ending, etc. everyone is ripping Tony Khan's ass for it. Was it Tony's call, or was it Jericho's call? Who's ending was it? Who booked it that way? Who won out on the "argument"? None of us know the answer to that, but here we are again, calling Tony Khan the worst booker in the history of wrestling. And before you pipe in with, "well he's the owner of the company, so you can't blame anybody but him", just hold on a second. If it was Jericho's idea and Tony let him do it, who's wrong in that argument? If it was Tony who asked Jericho to do it and he agreed, who's wrong in that argument? Since we don't know, let's all just calm down a little. In my opinion, the one camera angle that ruined the actual "spectacle" of the fall was the side-view of Jericho's actual impact. If they had kept it as a long-shot, a wide-shot, an up-shot or a top-down shot, it would have looked much better. However, we got what we did. Nothing can change that fact now.

For those that are saying this fall was just as bad, or worse, than the pyro-dud at Revolution, then you've positively, absolutely, unquestionably and 100%, must stop watching AEW from this point forward. You just do. Period. I don't think they'll miss a few thousand of those kinds of "fans". You've all bitched and moaned for the past 18 months and 2 months ago at Revolution, the same lot of you, said you were done with the company, but like clockwork, here you all are, still complaining about the product. Do some of you people not have any type of conviction whatsoever? What about taking your "threats of quitting" at face-value? Why should anyone believe any opinion, or "fact", if you're here week after week, babbling on about what you hate about AEW? Again, just stop watching. Please.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

I don’t even think it looked that bad.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

To anyone who has a problem with them use a crash pad.... Matt Hardy cracked his fucking skull doing a stupid bump 10 feet off a scaffold with Sammy Guevara. I have zero problem with AEW trying to minimize the risk of damage to their performers. I can't believe people are complaining about that when they know that wrestling is scripted and wrestlers put their body on the line for OUR entertainment. Mick Foley's body is beyond fucked up because of the lack of safety precautions his bumps had.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

OK, Jericho's landing could have looked better but the actual story was what it needed to be. MJF heeling it up to get his team the win with Jericho costing his team - there's more angles out of that than one team getting a dominant victory with either MJF or Jericho surrendering. 

I thoroughly enjoyed the match, it lived up to the name and I thought the crowd was great as well. I watched on Fite so the match wasn't ruined by TV ads.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Danielallen1410 said:


> I don’t even think it looked that bad.


People are exaggerating here as usual. It wasn't as bad as they are making it up to be. 

The thread calling it "as bad as dud explosion" is blatant exaggeration and I expected nothing less from this place especially.


----------



## basedshillsky (May 6, 2021)

They should've just went with another look or a themed crashpad instead of the cardbord looking steel . Go the extra mile at least and texture the fucking cardboard so it has some depth , like why zoom in on such a flaat looking surface lmao?? Took me out a little bit, but not as bad as the roman handcuff thing or aew's fireworks.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> And the obvious blade spot was terrible as well you could actually see Jericho picking the blade from his wrist tape and then blading directly after the ring shot, just bush league shit, this is shit you'd expect from some cheap indy show of a roster and crew of people who've only been in the business a few months and have no idea how to cover up the fake parts of the business.
> 
> And why was The Pinnacle all dressed in amazing new white and gold gear looking great while The Inner Circle was all dressed as janitors? that was another thing that looked awful The Inner Circle's outfits, didn't make them look like they was going to war they looked like they was a crew of renegade janitors, Jericho especially looked awful in that shit.


I thought IC's attire was dope


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Honestly, the landing looked softer than the old Rikishi one  Could he not just fall through, and they have the padding underneath? Also, he took way too long after the match ended to throw him off.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ham and Egger said:


> To anyone who has a problem with them use a crash pad.... Matt Hardy cracked his fucking skull doing a stupid bump 10 feet off a scaffold with Sammy Guevara. I have zero problem with AEW trying to minimize the risk of damage to their performers. I can't believe people are complaining about that when they know that wrestling is scripted and wrestlers put their body on the line for OUR entertainment. Mick Foley's body is beyond fucked up because of the lack of safety precautions his bumps had.


Theres ways to protect the wrestler and at the same not have it look fake as fuck in the process. You're basically saying its alright that he obviously fell on a giant mattress making the entire business look fake as hell just so he can be safe and not get hurt. I mean Shane McMahon jumped off an extremely high up HIAC and down onto the announce table, crash pad or not there it looked nasty as fuck and dangerous as fuck. Jericho looked like he fell the same distance as a toddler falling off the top of a slide at the park and onto a giant cushion, it looked freaking terrible.

They could've easily lowered the crash pad down enough to where Jericho's whole body would've fell down through the fake steel and it would've looked a hundred times better and he'd still have been protected, and it wouldn't have looked as obviously fake.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I got to a admit, all these amateurish fucks up have made sour more and more on the product, honestly the only thing that would probably keep me following it at this rate would be if daniel bryan joined and was booked well.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

The power bomb Sammy took in the stadium stampede match looked better as was filmed from a better angle. The booking to me seemed rushed and not planned well enough with the production team. Much as though I dislike the wwe their TV production team are 100 times more professional than aews.

I know in aew a lot of the talent help out doing various jobs in the back. But at the end of the day you really need to hire professionals to get some jobs done.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I think the ending was fine, I feel like I'm ok with it because both teams had already went through a long grueling war/match. Everyone was fucked up and bleeding. The IC surrendering was alright with me because MJF ended up throwing Jericho off anyway cementing the fact that he's a ruthless asshole. This feud is not over either.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I hope its over. For me the finish more leaves you wandering if jericho will turn on Sammy for throwing the towel in when he didn't quite. Or if really taking the piss they write jericho off TV for a while injured. Finish was so bad though they can't do that now. They have 120 pound female wrestlers trolling him lol.


----------



## sonnyleesmith (Apr 3, 2018)

Matt Hardy nearly kills himself and people bitch. So AEW takes safety precautions that unfortunately shows up on camera and people bitch. 

People just bitch no matter what. It’s just wrestling. Sorry that this television show didn’t live up to the diamond standard that wrestling fans have come to expect over the last 10 years. Holy fuck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> Was it? Besides how it´s basically what WWE did with Jimmy and Jey Uso in the match against Reigns, we don´t know what´ll happen yet, but if it creates cracks in the Inner Circle, just a month after they said they were stronger than ever.. That´s some lazy booking.


What's your suggestion.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

sonnyleesmith said:


> Matt Hardy nearly kills himself and people bitch. So AEW takes safety precautions that unfortunately shows up on camera and people bitch.
> 
> People just bitch no matter what. It’s just wrestling. Sorry that this television show didn’t live up to the diamond standard that wrestling fans have come to expect over the last 10 years. Holy fuck.
> 
> ...


Again there's ways to take precaution and protect the wrestler without it being so damn obvious, Jericho pretty much landed on a fucking mattress, people have every reason to shit on this, a billionaire owner and he can't even make something so simple look even an little bit real, with all his money and resources this shits inexcusable. 

Theres a ton of ways they could've done that so it looked better, lower the crash pad so Jericho's entire body falls through the thing and you don't see him bounce against the giant crash pad. Could've shot it at at a different angle from below and not zoom in on the fucking crash pad.

If i was a billionaires son with all the money in the world i think i could rig something up for a guy to fall through safely that wouldn't look fake as fuck.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

yeahbaby! said:


> What's your suggestion.


Well, like I said, we don´t know what´s gonna happen yet, so maybe the´ll get it right ? I just don´t want to see a rehash of a recent angle done in another company. 

But if it was done to get MJF over and take Jericho´s place, they could have Jericho on his knees begging and him surrendering. - And then have MJF do what he did, instead of having Sammy do the pleading. If they want to do the group tension thingy, they can have the rest of IC being disappointed that Jericho gave up too easy and play on that. Or they can have the group supporting his surrender, and be stronger in defeat.

We´ve seen enough tension between Jericho and Sammy already, and Jericho, being who he is, can recover from a loss like that with one good promo. Tension and group split is fine if that´s what they´re going with, but in that case, it´s too early after how they claimed to be tighter than ever just little over a month ago. (it´s also the same group dynamic as we already have with Team Taz)

This is an idea I came up with on the fly, without pretending to be a wrestling booker, but I still think it would have served the purpose.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

sonnyleesmith said:


> *shows up on camera*


This was the issue, not the fact that they took safety precautions; if filming the fall from a sensible angle is considering a "diamond standard", then that's beyond sad.


----------



## sonnyleesmith (Apr 3, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Again there's ways to take precaution and protect the wrestler without it being so damn obvious, Jericho pretty much landed on a fucking mattress, people have every reason to shit on this, a billionaire owner and he can't even make something so simple look even an little bit real, with all his money and resources this shits inexcusable.
> 
> Theres a ton of ways they could've done that so it looked better, lower the crash pad so Jericho's entire body falls through the thing and you don't see him bounce against the giant crash pad. Could've shot it at at a different angle from below and not zoom in on the fucking crash pad.
> 
> If i was a billionaires son with all the money in the world i think i could rig something up for a guy to fall through safely that wouldn't look fake as fuck.


Again, apologies it didn’t live up to your expectations. 

So a billionaire’s son who has all of two years experience booking a wrestling tv show didn’t execute perfectly. Such a shame. 

Would you be surprised to know Tony probably hates it too? That it didn’t look how he envisioned it in his head? 

These kinks will most likely get ironed out, but if they don’t, you know what? It’s still a wrestling tv show, they’re just trying to entertain us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk in


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

El Hammerstone said:


> This was the issue, not the fact that they took safety precautions; if filming the fall from a sensible angle is considering a "diamond standard", then that's beyond sad.


Exactly the bump was OK the TV production was amateurish.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> Well, like I said, we don´t know what´s gonna happen yet, so maybe the´ll get it right ? I just don´t want to see a rehash of a recent angle done in another company.
> 
> But if it was done to get MJF over and take Jericho´s place, they could have Jericho on his knees begging and him surrendering. - And then have MJF do what he did, instead of having Sammy do the pleading. If they want to do the group tension thingy, they can have the rest of IC being disappointed that Jericho gave up too easy and play on that. Or they can have the group supporting his surrender, and be stronger in defeat.
> 
> ...


On what planet would you have the lead babyface of the whole angle on his knees pleading and surrendering? Nope.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> Wouldn’t hurt Mae Young that’s for sure.


I don't which is worst Mae young giving birth to the the hand,the ending at revolution or this ending.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

yeahbaby! said:


> On what planet would you have the lead babyface of the whole angle on his knees pleading and surrendering? Nope.


Do you want heel heat or not?


----------



## themachoprince (Jan 15, 2021)

hey remember when roman reigns couldn't get his handcuffs off .. or even better .. that time goldberg gave himself a concussion headbutting the door on the way to the ring and sandbagged taker the whole match .. or that time brock concussed taker and accidentally broke the streak .. bwahahaha .. AEW slays wwe week in week out .. raw smackdown they both suck .. marco stunt is better than anything on wwe .. aew does blade too much tho .. jeesh we get it .. i wanna hear jericho give his spin like kingston did .. gonna be a hoot .. who fukin cares .. AEW has the best characters you can care about at least a little and wanna know whats gonna happen next .. some of them put on pretty good matches too


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

themachoprince said:


> hey remember when roman reigns couldn't get his handcuffs off .. or even better .. that time goldberg gave himself a concussion headbutting the door on the way to the ring and sandbagged taker the whole match .. or that time brock concussed taker and accidentally broke the streak .. bwahahaha .. AEW slays wwe week in week out .. raw smackdown they both suck .. marco stunt is better than anything on wwe .. aew does blade too much tho .. jeesh we get it .. i wanna hear jericho give his spin like kingston did .. gonna be a hoot .. who fukin cares .. AEW has the best characters you can care about at least a little and wanna know whats gonna happen next .. some of them put on pretty good matches too


Lets just keep it to this year. Which WWE cell match from last year does this one top or even look more brutal then? Its an overused spot to begin with, but if you're going to sell the cage as brutal then you better make damn sure that it appears that way to the audience.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

themachoprince said:


> hey remember when roman reigns couldn't get his handcuffs off .. or even better .. that time goldberg gave himself a concussion headbutting the door on the way to the ring and sandbagged taker the whole match .. or that time brock concussed taker and accidentally broke the streak .. bwahahaha .. AEW slays wwe week in week out .. raw smackdown they both suck .. marco stunt is better than anything on wwe .. aew does blade too much tho .. jeesh we get it .. i wanna hear jericho give his spin like kingston did .. gonna be a hoot .. who fukin cares .. AEW has the best characters you can care about at least a little and wanna know whats gonna happen next .. some of them put on pretty good matches too


And everyone shit on all those moments you listed when they happened, its not like this doesn't deserve to be shitted on.


----------



## themachoprince (Jan 15, 2021)

oh you would all be so bored if you didn't have wrestling to shit on ... ha!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

It wasn't within a billion miles of being as bad as the sparkler ending.

It was shit, but it was still nowhere fucking near to being THAT shit.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

TheDraw said:


> Stack of tables would have been simple yet effective. I agree with that part.
> 
> Maybe AEW should hire you to create their spots because whoever's in charge over there right now ain't gotta clue. Can't have a brutal match like that and then have someone fall on soft pads like that. I'm sure it wasn't supposed to look like that but why even take the risk if it could come off looking cheesy by using those stupid pads?
> 
> As for people liking those matches over in WWE land, no disrespect but I honestly don't even consider the WWE wrestling at this point nor have I watched those matches. I don't have a real response to those matches yet. I gotta say that the fact that you brought up crash pads and "Shane Mcmahon" in the same sentence doesn't give me encouragement that it's something worth watching. Let alone the fact that Shane is working with Taker who was probably 60 at the time.


Not gonna lie i could use the money but I got too much pride to work a corporate suits gig.

Stack of tables should be the norm. If you are over 50 then yeah go the crash pad but you atleast gotta disguise it. 

I think they chose the crash pad because they got so much heat with the hardy incident. But I place the blame on Jericho. His the most senior guy with experience so his got to use that for alternatives


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

La Parka said:


> It was awful but the sparkler was fucking hilarious and will be remembered long after we are all gone.


The sparklers will be this generations Shockmaster


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

sonnyleesmith said:


> Matt Hardy nearly kills himself and people bitch. So AEW takes safety precautions that unfortunately shows up on camera and people bitch.
> 
> People just bitch no matter what. It’s just wrestling. Sorry that this television show didn’t live up to the diamond standard that wrestling fans have come to expect over the last 10 years. Holy fuck.
> 
> ...


And you're bitching about people bitching. Take a hike with the holier than though attitude. The bump looked ridiculous, people have the right to discuss it.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

It was pretty bad, but not sparklergate bad. They should've put some heavily gimmicked tables there to cover the soft material, and if they were afraid of Jericho taking that bump, have it be Sammy or something.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> Not really. People liked Shane vs taker despite the crash pad as well as Shane vs ko.
> 
> Youre being a tad hyperbolic. The fall was post match so it doesn't negate that mjf looks like a star.
> 
> They just failed hiding the crash pad and probably should have opted for a stack of tables.


Using a crash pad isn't the issue. At least not for me. The execution is the issue. Nobody with a brain(wrestler, booker, promoter, moron off the street) is going to throw someone off a cage to the ground with no protection in 2021. I mean WWE has been using crash pads for at least twenty years for big stunts like that there is no shame in it or issue with it. WWE hides it better or the stunt is of a large enough scale that it distracts from the fact that there is a crash pad. AEW didn't hide it well with props or camera angles or even the simplest thing like making sure that the surface you are falling on is the same goddamn colour as the crash pad(why would you use a gray platform and a black crash pad?) and the scale of the stunt wasn't large enough to distract people from the obvious and expected safety precautions. Even if they only bothered to use better camera angles and avoided contrasting colours it would have looked do much better.



RVD4200 said:


> This is basically my same point of view. Could the fall been done better? Yes, but did it really ruin the whole match and now AEW is at risk of going out of business? Fuck no. That match was entertaining as fuck!


Sure it was an entertaining match. I guess you've never heard the saying "the only thing they remember is the finish".

Great matches can be ruined by a terrible/weak/flat/bad finish.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Continues the trend of AEW being a company that mimick pro wrestling, they are cosplayers from promo, wrestling, acting. Nothing is real. Not only the ending looked cheap and fake but everything is too rehearsed in AEW. That ending with MJF waiting to push Jericho was so obvious and felt too pre-planned. Have they ever done genuine things?

But it's clear they cannot do high impact stunts and should stop doing it. It looked fake when Jericho was launched by Wardlow not too long ago. It looked fake as well when they did it to the Rock N Roll Express. And this time it was the worst spot they ever did. Is TK too much of a coward to do this a little more real. Remember when Shane McMahon has this huge spot at Mania? Compare this to what AEW did here. AEW will never be in the big league. At least in TNA, it was actual real tables.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Londonlaw said:


> This is what I posted in the show chat. It’s as balanced as I can make it:
> 
> I stayed off the thread tonight, so I can watch this completely neutrally, and whatnot…
> 
> ...


All I remember from that was that the spot with Awesome and Kanyon was pretty well done.


----------



## WCWAvenger (May 7, 2021)

It was more horrible, I had harder padding in kindergarten


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Joe Gill said:


> nope... this is going to do nothing to get anyone over. AEW just doesnt know how to pull off dramatic angles. Period. There should have been a camera on gueveras face... where he looks concerned but doesnt want to submit... as he is contemplating it do closeups of a possessed and psychotic MJF... with the commentating team agonizing about whether sammy should submit. Instead you dont really see anything... no dramatic commentating or an agonized sammy... just randomly submits...just see his hands waiving. Then the dud spot with jericho falling asleep on a giant mattress.
> 
> AEW cant execute worth shit... you have to fill in your own blanks. Pure amateur hour. When it comes to big time matches I dont want to see them on tv unless they are short like hogan vs goldberg. Any big time match that is 20+ minutes is wasted on tv beause of the commercial breaks which ruin the match.


Completely agree. Mickey Mouse operation from top to bottom.


----------



## sonnyleesmith (Apr 3, 2018)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> And you're bitching about people bitching. Take a hike with the holier than though attitude. The bump looked ridiculous, people have the right to discuss it.


Holier than thou attitude? Ok. I’m merely stating that people are taking a hyperbolic approach to the ending of this match and taking it way to seriously. 

If the biggest problem in people’s lives is the finish of a wrestling match, I’m actually quite jealous. 

I never said we shouldn’t discuss it, just perhaps we could temper the intensity of our feelings of the finish of a wrestling match on tv 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Jim is going to have a field day with this whole episode. I think they do it intentionally now so he talks about them lol.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It’s not so much that one needs to be worse than the other. They’re both terrible spots that offend the fans. This is getting to WCW proportions. Eventually the straws break the camel’s back.

They’re both wet farts. Some people paid for Revolution. More people saw this.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

sonnyleesmith said:


> Matt Hardy nearly kills himself and people bitch. So AEW takes safety precautions that unfortunately shows up on camera and people bitch.
> 
> People just bitch no matter what. It’s just wrestling. Sorry that this television show didn’t live up to the diamond standard that wrestling fans have come to expect over the last 10 years. Holy fuck.


And in both cases AEW put the whole thing together like amateurs. Safe or not safe.

I mean compare the Jericho spot to this:


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

DammitChrist said:


> I'd argue that the (flat) finish of the Blood and Guts match would've actually been bad if NOBODY ended up falling off the cage.
> 
> I thought they saved the ending (to some extent) by having MJF shove Chris Jericho off the cage anyway.
> 
> ...


MJF does not have any more heat coming out of this. There isn’t any true heat in wrestling. No one thinks he actually hurt Nice Guy Jericho. Or believes that Jericho is even a nice guy.



DammitChrist said:


> That's neither my last name, true, or catchy at all; but sure please continue being irrational.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I should totally listen to you who's known for ranting furiously on wrestling fans that want to see a good product succeed. That's pretty rich coming from yourself, dude.


You actually did the thing in response to being called out for it. 



Geeee said:


> Also a crash mat


The crash mat isn’t so much the point as it looked better 21 years ago.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390193814233620481
Going on twitter and seeing stuff like this amongst other things that happened in the same match (see above) tells me that aew really needs to tighten up their shop. Y'all been out for a year and have tons of access to other things, do better before its too late


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Watched it on DVR yesterday, it was a good match and a good ending. Come on here and of course yall hate it like yall hate everything. This is isn't on the same planet as what happened at Revolution where they tricked people into thinking the ring would explode and nothing happened. You have two great visuals of Jericho falling off the cage and MJF standing up there covered in blood.

That being said, I think they should look into modifying the rules of the match. Add pin falls after all 10 guys enter. Someone tapping out after what just transpired in that match is anticlimactic and having to come up with some surrender finish everytime is a bit tricky.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

When I think about the ending i actually like it. The entire build to mjf becoming this aggressive savage guy was the point. His promos have been intense and that what the story was building too. Think wwfs best years had endless finishes like this and people loved it. Fast forward to aew and its Marky fan base obsses over matches instead of story. It was a story showing his intensity and threats led to the other team surrendering.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

The ending was okay(ish). The camera angle sucked and that´s why it gets so much critique. If they had done a better job at that, we wouldn´t have this thread.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

sonnyleesmith said:


> Matt Hardy nearly kills himself and people bitch. So AEW takes safety precautions that unfortunately shows up on camera and people bitch.
> 
> People just bitch no matter what. It’s just wrestling. Sorry that this television show didn’t live up to the diamond standard that wrestling fans have come to expect over the last 10 years. Holy fuck.
> 
> ...





themachoprince said:


> hey remember when roman reigns couldn't get his handcuffs off .. or even better .. that time goldberg gave himself a concussion headbutting the door on the way to the ring and sandbagged taker the whole match .. or that time brock concussed taker and accidentally broke the streak .. bwahahaha .. AEW slays wwe week in week out .. raw smackdown they both suck .. marco stunt is better than anything on wwe .. aew does blade too much tho .. jeesh we get it .. i wanna hear jericho give his spin like kingston did .. gonna be a hoot .. who fukin cares .. AEW has the best characters you can care about at least a little and wanna know whats gonna happen next .. some of them put on pretty good matches too


Stop... just stop. How have AEW loyalists not gotten tired of saying "bbbbbut WWE did it!". 

First off, all of those things were rightfully mocked (outside of the streaking accidently breaking because that didn't happen)

Second of all literally nobody is wanting Jericho to go face first into concreate. There is a medium between Matt Hardy going head first into the pavement and Jericho landing on a big inflatable mattress that is CLEARLY visible to the audience at home. It is not a diamond standard, it is basic television standards. If a massive green screen was shown during Avengers end scene people would laugh and mock it for years.


----------



## sonnyleesmith (Apr 3, 2018)

La Parka said:


> Stop... just stop. How have AEW loyalists not gotten tired of saying "bbbbbut WWE did it!".
> 
> First off, all of those things were rightfully mocked (outside of the streaking accidently breaking because that didn't happen)
> 
> Second of all literally nobody is wanting Jericho to go face first into concreate. There is a medium between Matt Hardy going head first into the pavement and Jericho landing on a big inflatable mattress that is CLEARLY visible to the audience at home. It is not a diamond standard, it is basic television standards. If a massive green screen was shown during Avengers end scene people would laugh and mock it for years.


First off, I’m not an AEW loyalist. I’m generally happy that they have given us a fresh alternative and new stars. 

I’ve also not thought it a huge deal when WWE pulls this kind of stuff. The important piece for me is the storytelling and if I’m entertained or not. AEW has entertained me and although the finish was unfortunately shown on a bad camera angle, it didn’t deter from the story that was being told. Some people here think that this company (which is all of 2 years old) should be perfect in its execution and it’s not. It’s not really that big of a deal, but some are seeing this as proof that AEW is a tinpot company that has no clue what they’re doing. the camera angle of the finish sucked. They’ll learn from it, and if they don’t then you might have a point, but geez, give them some time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

The ending of Blood and Guts was bad imo not because of the crash mats(I get for those bumps they are needed, maybe not close up shots but not complaining about that too much) but because it makes Sammy and the rest of the Inner Circle look stupid as fuck.

Let's not forget that MJF and his crew already tried to take out everyone in the Inner Circle when they debuted, MJF has shown no remorse in any of his past actions, what made them think that he wasn't going to push Jericho off after they gave up. You can make your babyfaces look a little weak because it allows them to rise up and overcome something that is stronger but that whole made made the Inner Circle look stronger but stupider, I don't know if that's a good look.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I did laugh when they tried to play off the cardboard as steel.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I just hope they don't try and pull what they did with Omega, and play this off as an MJF prank on Jericho


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

El Hammerstone said:


> I just hope they don't try and pull what they did with Omega, and play this off as an MJF prank on Jericho


Jericho clearly sold it as ptsd like Kingston did.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

El Hammerstone said:


> I just hope they don't try and pull what they did with Omega, and play this off as an MJF prank on Jericho


Haha! Great call.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Would the ending have been better if Sammy had replaced jericho in the spot and jericho called the match off so he didn't get hurt? I think that would been better and i think Sammy would be able to take a bump better off the cage maybe through a table or something. Also it fits his character as there is no chance he submits and jericho calling the match makes more sense than Sammy doing it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jericho’s probably taking some time off to drink-tweet and spread Covid. The ending doesn’t make sense, and would have been better with roles reversed, possibly with a “Jericho’s gone soft” program after it, but eh. It’s all been pretty crappy and built around the whims of Jericho.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Sammy Guevara shouldn't take the bump because the guy has missed enough Dynamite episodes already. He doesn't need to take the big fall and miss even more Dynamite shows. 

Guevara is one of their young, rising stars. They should try giving him as much TV time as they can.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes, AEW is becoming synonymous with bad "PPV" endings.


The crash mat isn't the problem, it's the size of it giving the spot away in advance thus killing the suspense in the process, and the horrendous camera angle exposing the mats. AEW production seriously need to get their shit together.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They used different angles in the top 5 video.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391501982767009795


----------



## themachoprince (Jan 15, 2021)

well honestly its just as fun to look forward to what might botch as it is whatever goofy ending works .. could be fun for a while as long as the improve eventually


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

3venflow said:


> They used different angles in the top 5 video.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391501982767009795


I can’t tell who is doing the hurting and who is getting hurt in the Mox/Omega match. God they’re bush league.

Did their absolute best to do damage control and make Blood & Guts look as good as possible, but that ship has sailed.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

I watched a 30 second clip and that was enough for me...


----------

